#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  6 months on passport?

## Stretchy

Does laos demand 6 months left on a passport for entry? For Thai passport holders.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

They only need to show there ID

----------


## Bogon

^ Correct, or get a new one. It only takes a day or 2, not like those nasty U.K bastards that take over a month.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Must say the Thai passport office, was very quick when we needed them, and very cheap to.

----------


## Stretchy

The answer is yes laos demands 6 months on passports.

----------


## Stinky

> The answer is yes laos demands 6 months on passports.


I didn't realize it was a quiz or I'd have had a guess  :Sad:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

So why ask a question,when you already know the wrong answer. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> The answer is yes laos demands 6 months on passports.

----------


## Stretchy

I didnt know the answer before. Now i know.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Well you still have the wrong info, Thais don't need to use a passport to go to Laos.

----------


## Stretchy

I  know that but there are restrictions when using a border pass. Passports dont have those restrictions. Thats why i asked about passports and not other ways to enter laos.

6 months on passports Local Information - Australian Embassy

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

No restrictions, they fill out form, have photos taken and pay a small fee.

----------


## Stretchy

> No restrictions, they fill out form, have photos taken and pay a small fee.


Restricted to area allowed to go to and only allowed to stay for 3 days and 2 nights.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

We go to Chong mek and have been doing so for the last 15 years and never had a problem going over the border for a holiday.

Not sure why you post a Australian embassy website when you partner is Thai.?

2015 i believe with Asean coming onboard the Borders will become more open for other countries as well.

----------


## Norton

3 days using only ID. 30 days with passport.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Apologies stretchy i stand corrected, and looked it up myself.

we've never stayed longer than 3 days.

though they can extend there stay on ID.

----------


## Exit Strategy

Just get a new passport. No point risking it, and you will end in problems in other countries in any case. 

I know, hassle in Suk or whereever your embassy is but they are the bureaucracy.

----------


## Stretchy

Thank you.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> 2015 i believe with Asean coming onboard the Borders will become more open for other countries as well.


Not anytime soon for most people I'm guessing and to be pedantic ASEAN has been around quite sometime - 1967 I believe. The Asean Economic Community is the latest attempt to create something that as a whole is greater than the sum of its parts

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> 2015 i believe with Asean coming onboard the Borders will become more open for other countries as well.
> 
> 
> Not anytime soon for most people I'm guessing and to be pedantic ASEAN has been around quite sometime - 1967 I believe. The Asean Economic Community is the latest attempt to create something that as a whole is greater than the sum of its parts


You may have heard of European union.

There's always huge money to be made in in a) misery and b) unnecessary level of bureauracy. Functioning nation states have always been the best solution. Co-operation is always good and Asians arent as thick as euros and lessons have been learned so this isn't necessarily that bad thing. But certainly there are some with very deep pockets that hope to repeat the...  success.

----------


## ENT

Well said.

----------

